# Le grec accéléré pour débutants



## zephyrous (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## pshleas (Feb 9, 2009)

**

"ΜΠΟΥ" και "Α" = ΜΠΑ
"ΤΣΟΥ" και "ΟΙ" = ΤΣΟΙ
Όλο μαζί; ΜΠΑΤΣΟΙ!


----------



## corsa (Feb 9, 2009)

Καλή η εκπαιδευτική τηλεόραση...


----------

